# 1st grooming appointment coming soon



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

So Trooper has an appointment at the groomer's on Thursday. I still don't have it in me to have him fully groomed all over. I was thinking about just getting his face trimmed up/cleaned up so he can see. 

Katie put a topknot in him the other day that he actually left ALONE the whole day. I was impressed. I put one in him this morning, but it looks funny compared to the cute one she put in. I think I put it too much in the front, LOL, BUT he doesn't exactly sit still. LOL. 

So I need help deciding what to have them do.  I'm tempted to cancel it. I'm not sure I can do it yet!!!

This is the look he's sporting as of recently:


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Trooper with the topknot Katie put in.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I won't even post a photo of the topknot I got in him this morning. He looks like a goober.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha goober ...ound:

I KNOW you can do this Angie!! What is the grooming appt for? As for the bangs, I grew Tillie's out last year and there IS an awkward stage when the hair is ALMOST long enough, but not quite, if you hang in there it will grow and it will look better and it will get easier. Tillie went through a phase where I swear she was like a freaking unicorn, with her top knot practically between her eyes! :dance:
If you WANT him to have bangs, go for it, if not, be patient and let it grow! They don't seem to mind terribly when they can't see ... although I DO love to see eyes ... 
Are you able to do his paw pads and nails or will he get that done at the groomer too? 
Did Katie recommend the groomer?

p.s. he is ADORABLE and such a big boy!!! he looks 'all grown up' in these pics!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I think he looks super cute as is. 

I've never been able to get a top knot in Brody's hair that didn't look totally stupid.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

OMG, is he adorable or what? I just want to hug him all over he's so fluffy and cute! How old is he? To me, he looks about 4-5 months?


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

5.5-ish. 6 on the 27th of this month. 

Tammy, his appointment is for whatever I tell them I want on that day. I told them it may not be an all over groom, so they can't be mad at me if I took up a long appt time and decide to only get his nails done. One of my friends uses this groomer. She doesn't make my friends dog look funny, so I figured I'd give her a try. She's close, too. 

He IS growing up! *sniff, sniff* He's losing a LOT of teeth. He's lost all of the little ones in the front, all the fangs, 1 premolar and 1 molar. And that's only the ones that I know of. He hates swallowing them, so we've found quite a few of them. 

The playdate is Saturday and he gets neutered Monday.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

He is absolutely adorable, top knot or not!!lol


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cutie!! I like him as is!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Geezzzzz!!!!! Don't do it! He is adorable just the way he is! Have you read any of the horror grooming threads?


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

Trooper is adorable, I really love his look.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Trooper is so cute. If anything just the bangs so he can see . Don t let them cut hair from around his nose and eyes. They did that to maddie and I didn't like it . I cut them by first figuring how much to cut then I comb the hair up and then twist it and cut the amount I thought should come off. Thats how I cut my bangs. The first picture is my bang cut the second is the groomers . Notice how much she cut around her eyes and nose.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*cut*



Suzi said:


> Trooper is so cute. If anything just the bangs so he can see . Don t let them cut hair from around his nose and eyes. They did that to maddie and I didn't like it . I cut them by first figuring how much to cut then I comb the hair up and then twist it and cut the amount I thought should come off. Thats how I cut my bangs. The first picture is my bang cut the second is the groomers . Notice how much she cut around her eyes and nose.


I for sure like your version of cutting much more. Hey, thats the way I cut my bangs!!ound:


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh my, he is just perfect the way he is...adorable! Suzi..thanks for the tip about the bangs, I will have to try that. You did a better job!
I just love looking at all these pictures.....thanks for sharing and good luck at the groomers.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lise said:


> I for sure like your version of cutting much more. Hey, thats the way I cut my bangs!!ound:


 When I moved I lost my scissors so I used the sisters scissorsound:


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Couldn't do it. Didn't do it. 

Had them just do the basics, I wasn't even gonna have them bathe him, but ended up having them do a bath after all because my conditioner options at home were the one I'm allergic to or the one that's horribly non-conditioning. So they bathed him, combed him out, blow dry, trim nails and tush hair. Oh, and I had her put in a topknot because I still can't get them to look right, lol. 

She gave me dirty looks and gave me grief for not wanting to at least trim his face. What is it with people telling us what we should do with our dogs' hair?


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

His face is so adorable why mess with perfection. I don't even have a havanese yet (on a waiting list), wonder how I'll handle the first grooming.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you so much! We saved another cute face!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I bit the bullet and had Timmy groomed for the first time a little over a month ago. I had his bands trimmed but they did exactly what I wanted and I was happy with the outcome. He's not much of a top knot guy so I would never see the pleading eyes without a trim. He's back again next week for #2, hope I'm as happy the second time around.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

He IS a MopTop boy afterall, right!!? great choice Angie!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

We'll see how he cooperates over time with the topknots. He doesn't take them out, or even rub his head to try, but he sure likes to wiggle and jerk away his head when it's almooooossstt in, then I have to start over. I think he likes to see though, lol!!!!!


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

For what it's worth, I think he looks fab as is. You can always get him groomed later, just enjoy your decision to leave him mop-topped for now! I appreciate the tip on the bangs too. I want to see my little guys' eyes but I don't want them sheared.


----------

